# Whats wrong with people?



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

A couple of days ago we lost one of our best reporters. I don't know the whole story, but I got a good idea. This forum isn't about questioning or criticizing someones catch and efforts trying, but to inform others of where the fish are biting. If you feel the need to use this site to insult others, then you need to leave. This is about fishing. Simple. I hope we get our Tybee man back soon.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

DB i feel your pain Fishing is suppose to be fun. Posting on P&S is a good source to get information and meet new and good friends and not to make enemys.  

Hope our P&S friend comes back in time.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*Now I don't know*

the whole story here but it seems that Clinder and Kinfish started in with one another on the board, after that I don't know the story. So I can not comment....

But. I do know Kingfish and vouch that he is a VERY knowledgeable man and a nice one at that. I have had the chance to stand in the sand with him and can say that I look forward to doing so some more. Just wanted to standup for him before we start bashing anyone here.

I have never met Clinder but I would venture to say that he seems like a very nice guy too. He can find and catch fish all the live long day and that what this board is about. So get your A$$ back here and post some pics. Having said that, if you choose not to then that is the way it is too. Easier said than done but I try and go through life with my heart in my chest and not on my sleeve. Im rubber your glue....


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

clinder,

I was calling BS on your casting claims, if that makes you take your toys and leave, so be it. It's obvious many like to here and see your exploits. Pm me and I will stop by your place and we will cast at the range if you want, or we just don't have to speak, either way. I got a couple of cool rods you can cast, and I would like to see those casts you spoke of. I bet we can both learn something. I Should be that way in a couple of weeks. Your call..............Kingfish.........Wayne Hill


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Kingfish and Clinder*

Hmm  .as much knowledge and cred yall hold....this board will deffinitely not prospure with out the reports and picts yall post.


Clinder...let by-gones be by-gones....neva fished with ya b4...but I know a FHB when I see one..n...yer all right in my book!!!.....drop tha gloves...catch fish ////not war


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree. I fish Myrtle, Sunset Beach, and Tybee so any news is good news. We would not be in this if we didn't share the love of fishing. Im not judging or bashing anyone, I just want to talk fishin. Hell, I might post some freshwater pics until I can get to the big pond in the spring. Peace out.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I really hope Clinder comes back. That guy sure can put a spark in any thread he enters. 
Yeah, he comes across kinda hard at first. But if you read his posts, you'll notice he's sincere, honest and one hell of a fisherman. Give the guy some slack. He means well.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

clinder, i finally sign up and now you're gone !!!! - c'mon back dude. - i've fished with clinder for a couple of years now and i can tell you he's one helluva fisherman and a good guy. i guess one good thing about him not being on here is that he can't give away any more info on fishing spots here on tybee !!!!!!!!!!!!! - p.m. me clinder. i might be coming out fri. - HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Pinfish, you probably ran into me at some point or another down at Tybee. 

As for Clinder, that guy can cast really well, even using a shorter rod than most. Who cares how far we can cast? It's about catching the fish.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah i'm sure we've crossed lines before, ha, ha. i've been down here for a while. and yes clinder can toss it out there pretty good and he's caught a fish or two. mostly on the pinfish i give him. so really all the credit should go to me !!!!!!!! - HEAR THAT CLINDER


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

captain pinfish you think you could post some picts of those monsters!!he he!! *captain still got bait* more like it!!  let me tell you folks this guy can keep bait on his hook longer than anyone i ever seen. dont no if thats good or bad. do you even use hooks when you fishin or you normally just chummin for everyone else?????


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

i practice conservation


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

not catchin em at all thats about as good as conservation gets!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I see you are back*

I guess you guys are refering to me as the A hole. Clinder I think you made a lot of outrageous claims about your casting that set the tone with some of us. I know Kingfish and I can tell you that he is a first class person and a hell of a caster. I would bet you a thousand dollars that he can outcast you on the tournament field or the pier. That my friend is a fact. I have noticed that your typical reaction is to curse and kick when someone challenges you. I have no doubt that you catch a few fish. As far as your Drum post that is a big fish for Georgia or South Carolina but like I said not for N.C. . The Georgia record is most likely broke several times a day in N.C.. I like Wayne called B.S. on your casting claims and still do. Take it for what it is. If you want to do something about it don't curse at me back it up . I am sure you are a strong caster but I don't think you have any idea of what Wayne can do. I am a fair caster myself, fair enough to know what is possible. I also catch a fish every now and then. I don't get much time to fish but I go when I can. I was not belittleing your catch just pointing out the fact that it looked like a skinny fish. Let it go man.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*surf rat*

go away


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

i have fished from nc to fl on piers for a lot of years i have met some good people some who had a lot good knowlege some with none but haveing a love of fishing makes it alright i have had the pure pleasure of meeting clinder and fishing beside him at tybee the man can cast one hell of a line and he knows his stuff but this site is about fishing one of the things we all love to do lets keep it that way i hope to fish with more of you from p&s and clinder ill see sone i hope if i can get some more time off tight lines to all and to all a good catch bubba


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Hallelujah for these arguments. They'll keep us entertained during the long, cold winter. 

I just had someone write in trying to get me to give him control of another account--claimed he had gotten mixed up during registration. I know I generally discourage fighting, but this is comedy gold, man!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wtf*

Who cares who can cast a country mile, how many fish are caught, how big they are, my d**k is bigger than yours. Who the F**K cares. Guys like myself who have never tossed conventional, let alone caught a red drum. I had never seen or heard of a red drum before. I personally could care how far you can cast or how many fish you catch. From talking to you guys I have learned alot and I hope to be the kind of anglers that you guys are. It just pisses me off that there is all this infightin. It really is sad. I don't know you clinder and I don't know you surf rat but one thing I do know is that your posts have helped me greatly in learning how to toss coventional and I thank you for that.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey sand flea: 

sure beats a year ago when you could only get 1 or 2 posts a WEEK on the SC/GA board eh?


Rudde Dogg: keep up the good work, maybe i'll be out your way this summer, wife is planning a trip that way for the kids. if so i'll try to look you up so we can make some backlashes!

cheers
jerry


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

all people in history that are great or make great claims are questioned and harrassed. those that are truly great find no anger in being questioned or challenged, they desire it as a source of removing doubt. the rest dissappear when called out. time for you to pick.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

JerryB said:


> hey sand flea:
> 
> sure beats a year ago when you could only get 1 or 2 posts a WEEK on the SC/GA board eh?


I created a monster!  I remember when I first got on the board, there was no one on the SC/GA board. Now look at it.  

But seriously, how about them fishes? I heard that's what this place is for.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

NTKG said:


> all people in history that are great or make great claims are questioned and harrassed. those that are truly great find no anger in being questioned or challenged, they desire it as a source of removing doubt. the rest dissappear when called out. time for you to pick.


Wow Neil, that was deep. I was touched. :--|  
Chapa


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

NTKG said:


> all people in history that are great or make great claims are questioned and harrassed. those that are truly great find no anger in being questioned or challenged, they desire it as a source of removing doubt. the rest dissappear when called out. time for you to pick.



How Bout Dem Apples............


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

, whoa now, I can hit 65 - 75 yard with 8nb8, and  occasionaly I catch fish, but who cares, not me, like I said, occasionaly I catch fish, and thus I keep going back for the occasions  .

clinder you all right, surf rat, not sure if you haven't taken the ratty side here  , but hell, it's fishing not rocket science, toss bait, cross fingers and sit and wait, maybe toss some artificials to break up the boredom, nap in the Jeep, check the chunks and heads, and do the hokey pokey and turn yourself around, that's what it's all about.

Have Jeep will travel  

This thread could have waited until January, when we all gots the cabin fever :--|, couldn't it?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn this is fun. Shaggy, we will have to just start something else when the "fever" sets in


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Right on Shaggy*

One Saturday last year at the National in Crisifield, MD I was able to reach 430' using OTG and my 12' Tica and Okuma CD90. That was with one Saturday afternoon of some instruction from Neil Mackellow and James Williams. Have casted with Mark Edwards. Diastance casting is hard work and fun.

Do I cast that every time, no.

So everybody lighten up on the guy.


----------



## captain pinfish (Nov 24, 2005)

no casting here. i just drop my line straight down


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

oops...


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

captain pinfish said:


> no casting here. i just drop my line straight down


Okay, there is some humor around, and damn, not much further out and ya be soaking bait with me!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Oh yea,*

Hey I spooled my 16/0 yesterday practice casting. Anybody got anything bigger?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Hey I spooled my 16/0 yesterday practice casting. Anybody got anything bigger?


Yeah...I got something bigger....A 12,000 Warn Winch filled with 5 miles of 400# Ande monofilament line. I use a 50' steel flag pole for a rod, custom wrapped with fuji guides. I can cast a concrete block and a rear quarter of beef over 2500 ft using the OTG cast......I caught Jaws 1 thru 4, Orca, The Loch Ness Monster, The Kracken, and a nuclear sub from King's Bay the last time I fished the St. Simons pier.

Then I took the Hawaiian Tropic Girls, Swedish Bikini Team and the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders back to my Sea Island Mansion for an oil rub and drinks. After that, It was an all nite orgy on my private cruise ship. 

Next?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Rr*

Now that is funny.

Is that pole a 1 or 2 section?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Orest said:


> Now that is funny.
> 
> Is that pole a 1 or 2 section?


One piece...I haul it with my 2006 Peterbilt 400" wheelbase 6x6 with the two room sleeper, king sized waterbed, 50" Plasma screen for the pornos and 60" turf tires...on a custom Alcoa aluminum trailer......


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

try spring loading the flag pole, you'll get more tork out of the load.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Man is it going to be a long winter.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Let the games begin............


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it's going to be a long winter too. Maybe a trip to Costa Rica is what we all need.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

emanuel said:


> I think it's going to be a long winter too. Maybe a trip to Costa Rica is what we all need.


or up to hatteras for some big stripers


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Nah, too cold. My mid-atlantic blood has thinned out too much from living here in Florida.


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

*casting*

i woud like to go to costa rica but probally couldnt afford it or could not handle the fight scared of hights


----------



## chipotle (Nov 24, 2005)

can any one recomend any casting clinics


----------



## 190freak (Jul 11, 2005)

*to kingfish and clinder*

Hey fellas, tell ya what,
I know not much, but I spend a fair bit of time here. I like the reports and the pics here. Most all of these folks seem to get along, (suprising since they seem to come from everywhere) and that's pretty cool.
I myself am out of Montana, as is the wife. We make it to the beach to fish 1 or 2 times a year, and man, it is great no matter where we go, or the catch (ok, sometimes the catch sucks, but the kid can throw a 6', 3/8"mesh castnet now, and says he wants to be a "shrimper" now, where can you find fun like that?)
But I'll make you 2 fellas a deal, all 3 of us meet up at the same place,(yea the ol' lady will be there, and the kid,can't stop that ya know.) and I'll put you 2 on something that'll cast fruther than ANYTHING you fellas done tried, to date.
I don't care what "equipment" ya got.
And we'll have fun,ALL of us, if you fellas got the sand for it. I'd go so far to bring the beer (the beer fer you guys, cause I do a thing called a white russian) if ya tell me what you each drink.
Trade off is: ya gotta teach the wife and kid (13) how to catch something other than a starfish,conch,or "minnow" (whatever that damn thing was).
Deal? 
Beer's on me.........hell, we might get the wife to play that designated driver S**t again.......or meet up in Charlston and walk/stagger back to the hotel from Brickle pier (1 block and I've made it before), IF you fellas got the cohonies to have some fun.
190freak


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im always down with with anything to do with fishin. bud light works great. what is it......... and spring sounds good to me. can we do it in savannah. is it a cannon??


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Don't bring this crap up to Hatteras.....*

 We've already got enough in-fighting going on around town, and I'd hate to see that guy from GA get his arms ripped out of his sockets by a real red drum that would be waiting for his record cast 

In all seriousness, don't let the winter get you down. It looks like one of those years where the water stays warm enough to catch fish through Feb here, so come on up.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe fall.Tell your bait, to get with my bait,and I can catch fish with all of it. (he he) But seriously, winter i work.Spring and summer I'm booked solid with trout and sheepshead. Thanks though.


----------



## 190freak (Jul 11, 2005)

*Trout??*

Hey,
Since I am from montana, and trout are trout, name the time, place , and date.
Just happen to throw a net, and have "traded up" fish in Port Royal, spotted sea trout. Ya run into a couple, ya got a "herd". Caught the biggest stingray I've ever seen there too, filled (no joke) the 18' john boat we were in, 45 min fight, and dang, he pulled the boat AROUND.
We havn't got the sheephead yet, dang they are quick. Shure could use a few "lessons" on 'em.
I'll go ya one better, ya ever had them sea trout smoked? Would change the way ya eat...... Let me know, ain't bashfull, shy or skeered.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

190freak,would that be Port Royal Sound off Hilton Head ?


----------



## 190freak (Jul 11, 2005)

*Port Royal sound*

that's the place, used to put in just before the marine base,(ask me how many times a marine guard has watched me turn around)go out the back way,if nobody is shootin big rounds, zip out to the bridge, no tellin what all is gonna bite.
FUN FISHIN!!!!!! (and the shrimpin there is pretty good too, by the marine base)
It's a shame my fishin/shrimpin pal turned into a drunk who can't do anything anymore.


----------



## 190freak (Jul 11, 2005)

*Port Royal sound*

that's the place, used to put in just before the marine base,(ask me how many times a marine guard has watched me turn around)go out the back way,if nobody is shootin big rounds, zip out to the bridge, no tellin what all is gonna bite.
FUN FISHIN!!!!!! (and the shrimpin there is pretty good too, by the marine base)
It's a shame my fishin/shrimpin pal turned into a drunk who can't do anything anymore.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I had a condo down there.Sold it in '97.Shrimping,crabbing,and clamming fantastic and the fishing there is pretty danged good too.May,the black tips come in and are followed by the cobia.Some of the world's greatest cobia fishing in the broad which feeds Port Royal.June,July the tarpon move in.The back bays and rivers and creeks are full of big reds,not to mention the specks too.And,you can fish for some big sharks following the shrimp boats.From the surf no less.Wished I'd never sold that condo.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

This thread has run its course, covering a lot of ground and going absolutely nowhere. It keeps popping up from time to time, and is trying to take on a life of it's own. I'm gonna leave it up, but I'm locking it down. Any useful info will still be available, but let's start some new threads if anything here needs talking about.

Thanks, 

RR


----------

